
Ask HN: What do you think of Microsoft owning GitHub? - Jarqwiz
Tell me what you think.
Is it any good?
Did you stop using Github?
Maybe something else entirely.
======
thrower123
It's actually made me more likely to use it, now that I can be assured that
there are adults at the helm and they won't ever do any sketchy things because
they are running low on funds.

------
onion2k
I don't mind at all. I've carried on using it.

If they'd bought it in 2005 then it would have been a different story, but
Microsoft today seems much, much better.

------
vithalreddy
With Satya at the helm of Microsoft, I don't think, there will any drastic
change in github. So it's business as usual.

